# Nueva bici...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola...

Bueno, compre esta bici por una larga historia. Me gustó como pedaleaba y creo que es una buena opción para compartirla con alguien especial... y si no nos gusta, pues bueno, ya la venderemos....










pd.. creo que esas llantas va a ser lo primero que se va a ir...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

QUEEEEEE? Otra? jaaaaaaaa

Cuanto te costo? Es Fuel no? Esta chingonaaaa


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Parece una EX-8, un amigo acaba de conseguirse una y le encantó el manejo.
Felicidades.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Parece una EX-8, un amigo acaba de conseguirse una y le encantó el manejo.
> Felicidades.


jajaja, si, es una EX8, esta muy bien y me gustó como rueda y se maneja...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

se ve cool....que la disfrutes/disfruten!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Me gusta el diseño de ese cuadro, se ve muy fregón. Y si ya la pedaleaste y te gustó, pues qué mejor. ¡A rodar esa bicicleta! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Linda maquina!!!


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*no te vas a desepcionar*

yo hice demo una EX 8 cuando salio este diseño en el 2008 y la verdad me gusto y no tuve mas remedio que comprarla pero me gusto tanto que la tuve que vender para comprarme la EX 9 solo estoy esperando que salgan las del 2010

los rines que traia no me gustaron ni las llantas solo que se las cambie enseguida habia pensado en hacerle varios cambios y empece a comprar componentes pero decidi que la cambiaria por la ex9.

los cambios fueron unos rines bontrager rhythm tubeless, frenos juicy seven con rotores 203mm enfrente y 180mm atras, unos grips lizard skin, el plan era cambiarle todo pero pues la vendi

ahora ando entre la ex-9 o una ventana ciclon.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Muy bonita..... no te interesa una Norco Six que quieras comprar... puede ser una larga historia también.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Muy bonita..... no te interesa una Norco Six que quieras comprar... puede ser una larga historia también.


Si tuviera un tijera y el terreno para rodar ese lindo mountruo, seguro que te tomaba la palabra.

Siempre me gusto tu Norco. Tiene un setting de recorrido corto, no??


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*remedy carbon wow*

esta es la remedy 2010 en carbon,, una hingoneria

aproximadamente en un mes ya tendremos en los bike shops la mayoria de los nuevos modelos 2010.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si tuviera un tijera y el terreno para rodar ese lindo mountruo, seguro que te tomaba la palabra.
> 
> Siempre me gusto tu Norco. Tiene un setting de recorrido corto, no??


Sip, 5 y 6 pulgadas.... segun el 545 se iba a animar pero no veo claro  ... la voy a volver a promocionar... al fin en tiempo de crisis pues lo mejor es olvidarte de la crisis... rodando jajajaja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Sip, 5 y 6 pulgadas.... segun el 545 se iba a animar pero no veo claro  ... la voy a volver a promocionar... al fin en tiempo de crisis pues lo mejor es olvidarte de la crisis... rodando jajajaja


hahahah...quizas recupero la Banshee...

uta, segun no iba a comrpar este año nada para la bici....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> yo hice demo una EX 8 cuando salio este diseño en el 2008 y la verdad me gusto y no tuve mas remedio que comprarla pero me gusto tanto que la tuve que vender para comprarme la EX 9 solo estoy esperando que salgan las del 2010
> 
> los rines que traia no me gustaron ni las llantas solo que se las cambie enseguida habia pensado en hacerle varios cambios y empece a comprar componentes pero decidi que la cambiaria por la ex9.
> 
> ...


Creo que la unica diferencia entre las 2008 y 09 es el shock trasero, que ahora es high volume, y eso mejoró la progresividad. En las ruedas, no se si quedarme con las Rythm que trae, o cambiarlas por unas con masas XT y rines Alexrims DP20 (ya tengo esas ruedas), aguna opinion sobre cual conviene?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> yo hice demo una EX 8 cuando salio este diseño en el 2008 y la verdad me gusto y no tuve mas remedio que comprarla pero me gusto tanto que la tuve que vender para comprarme la EX 9 solo estoy esperando que salgan las del 2010
> 
> los rines que traia no me gustaron ni las llantas solo que se las cambie enseguida habia pensado en hacerle varios cambios y empece a comprar componentes pero decidi que la cambiaria por la ex9.
> 
> ...


Pues.. no se, me late mas la Ventana entre esas, pero la EX es buena, no se que cambios existan entre modelos (además del cambio del RP23 por el 2010).

Una pregunta, de que tamaño son tus llantas?


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Pues.. no se, me late mas la Ventana entre esas, pero la EX es buena, no se que cambios existan entre modelos (además del cambio del RP23 por el 2010).
> 
> Una pregunta, de que tamaño son tus llantas?


Mira compre un par de WTB Prowler SS 2.3 que son para DH pero a ultimo minuto decidi poner una mas chica enfrente, bontrager jones XR de 2.2 y al momento de venderla le cambie la de enfrente por la otra prowler para que se fuera con llantas iguales, no se si puedes ver en la foto que la llanta de enfrente esta nuevecita.. la verdad y para mi gusto son muy buenas llantas las WTB Prowler tienen mucha traccion.

en cuanto a las masas le voy mas a las XT que a las que tiene originalmente tu bici.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rzoz...

Quedate con los Rhythm... Si no mal recuerdo traen los aros que separados se venden como "Duster" que son unos aros ligeros, aguantadores y que con la corbata Bontrager te sirven para tubeless aunque de fabrica vienen con camara.

Si no me equivoco los rayos estan descentrados, lo que permite una tension mas pareja entre los dos lados del aparaguado y por lo tanto mas fuerte y menos propenso a descentrarse.

Tienen una excelente reputacion. Mirate este link... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372179 Habla de un rin 29, pero el Duster/Rhythm viene tambien en 26 y es muy dificil de conseguir suelto.

Si no los quieres, yo los desecho por aca.

Esos aros son buenos. La maza quien sabe, pero yo me aventaria a enlazar esos aros a mis Hopes.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Warp said:


> Rzoz...
> 
> Quedate con los Rhythm... Si no mal recuerdo traen los aros que separados se venden como "Duster" que son unos aros ligeros, aguantadores y que con la corbata Bontrager te sirven para tubeless aunque de fabrica vienen con camara.
> 
> ...


en eso tiene razon Warp. los rayos estan descentrados y el aro tiene 28mm lo que te permite usar llantas mas anchas y una muy buena traccion en las curvas. una de las cosas que se me paso fue los los rines de tu bici son 2009 y vienen mejor que los que traian las 2008. saludos


----------

